# Best youtuber for detailing tips/advice



## Teamleader 21

Not sure if it's been asked before? I have been looking at various sites on youtube and wondering who or why is your favourite / go to for advice etc.


----------



## greymda

Brian from Apex Detail


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Oh definitely me!

Sadly not quite in the same ballpark as Brian from Apex Detailing though. If you're doing interior stuff then I prefer The Detail Geek over Stauffer's Garage.

Forensic Detailing too, although some people don't seem to like Jon.


----------



## evanhartshorne

https://youtube.com/c/ForensicDetailingChannel


----------



## Gas head

Forensic detailing for me, however Brian from Apex is very good also, also enjoy everyday detailing.


----------



## greymda

oh, and definitely Sandro from car craft auto detailing


----------



## cangri

There is no best out there. Is more to what you feel comfortable with, and how they work and explain it.

Some people like Pan or Larry, others Forensic.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Another shout for CarCraftAutoCare (Sandro) and Everyday Detailing - the latter is really developing and seems really accessible, I like the host a lot, there's no ego.

Ammo NYC is also very good, some don't like Larry but that's just a personality thing I think - I like his presentation style.


----------



## Walesy.

I like the DW ones with Mat from on here, I like the contents and the product reviews in between times, final thoughts etc. 

Everyday Detailing is one I enjoy also, the member who does so is a really nice guy (Ghosty). We have had some PM's back and forth over the year or so. I do enjoy his vid's I must say.


----------



## bluechimp

Forensic detailing is brilliant.

Jim White from White details has some great videos more so the older ones where he talks through stuff, now they are more a showcase but still brilliant.


----------



## RS3

100% Forensic Detailing and his new Training Package is Ace for hints, tips and tricks.

Jon is very down to earth and honest.


----------



## RandomlySet

Glad to see at least one of you mentioned the DW YouTube channel :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Dallas Paint Correction and Apex Detail.


----------



## Woodsmoke

I like forensic detailing, 

Though his semi scientific testing is not at all...

For example the alkaline snow foam vs neutral, I know he tries to control the test via dilution ratios, but with PH based roughly on dilution ratio, he tests everything at BH 4% and for most people that works to be around 50% of the snow foam cannon(ish), where the other snow foam are meant to be about 1/10.. so this would generally mean he was testing at 5 times recommended dilution(Ish) for the neutral at dilution snow foam. 
We have no idea of the concentration of a product so controlling dilution ration means nothing, and its definitely going to have changed the PH of neutral snow foam so no matter the results(which I would generally agree with in this case) he hasn't actually tested what he wanted to at all because of this. 

But his method stuff and how he talks about products, and his lsp test are good.


----------



## WHIZZER

Matt does some great videos - maybe start asking for ones you guys would like to see


----------



## greymda

i like the DW youtube for their sense of humor. last time i watched something with shampoo(?) i had a good laugh.


----------



## weedougall78

White details is good and, I find, very relaxing to watch. I sometimes watch Larry from Ammo too.
Obsidian Detail is a good one as well, a very knowledgeable dude. The DW channel has been a great help as well.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Woodsmoke said:


> I like forensic detailing,
> 
> Though his semi scientific testing is not at all...
> 
> For example the alkaline snow foam vs neutral, I know he tries to control the test via dilution ratios, but with PH based roughly on dilution ratio, he tests everything at BH 4% and for most people that works to be around 50% of the snow foam cannon(ish), where the other snow foam are meant to be about 1/10.. so this would generally mean he was testing at 5 times recommended dilution(Ish) for the neutral at dilution snow foam.
> We have no idea of the concentration of a product so controlling dilution ration means nothing, and its definitely going to have changed the PH of neutral snow foam so no matter the results(which I would generally agree with in this case) he hasn't actually tested what he wanted to at all because of this.
> 
> But his method stuff and how he talks about products, and his lsp test are good.


I completely agree with that and bought it up on his recent video doing a test, it's not a proper comparison of products aren't used at the correct dilution ratio.


----------



## roscopervis

I like ones where I can genuinely see something new. So Jon at Forensic is great as he does tests where there is a range of products and you can see what works best. Simple as that. He also puts ideas to the test - Panel wipes for example.

I've been a long time fan of ScottH who does panel tests to see what lasts without chemical testing. This has picked up a lot more interest recently, but I've been a long time advocate of his. The weather in Texas is different to the Gower Peninsula, but it's all good learning.





Sandro at Car Craft Auto Detailing does excellently presented and detailed videos about products and techniques which everyone can learn from and again, whilst I love to see how products compare, there's only so many times I can see how chemically resistant SnS is. His polishing demonstrations are excellent and well worth watching for anyone with soft paint!





Larry at Ammo's video's are good regarding the process of detailing, particularly attention to details and techniques, as you know that he's gonna be using his products, you can see what he is doing.

Chicago Auto Pro's have some good videos and product tests.





I've mentioned them before, but Andreas at Xaron Fr - this is a German/Swiss Youtube channel, but he does a range of English videos as he is very active in the English language scene. His testing is extremely detailed and again, puts ideas to the test. He examines the washing up liquid idea thoroughly, water blades, stripping soaps along with very detailed product tests.





After posting some terrible videos up myself to show some of my findings, I have the utmost respect for anyone who does this as it takes a lot of time and effort to shoot and edit the videos as well as having interesting things to say to the camera.


----------



## Saladin

Another vote for Forensic Detailing Channel. Some videos can be unnecessarily long but worth the watch on most of his videos. He does favour Bilt Hamber though so that's something to be aware of when watching his videos.


----------



## muzzer

Saladin said:


> Another vote for Forensic Detailing Channel. Some videos can be unnecessarily long but worth the watch on most of his videos. He does favour Bilt Hamber though so that's something to be aware of when watching his videos.


And Flex tools


----------



## westerman

There's a few and I wouldn't give a 'best' but I get lots of enjoyment watching Jon at Forensic Detailing. Interesting guy and sometimes gives us a song with his guitar where he is also very talented.


----------



## sidewalkdances

I like 

Forensic Detailing Channel - I like Jons style, I like the fact he tests and explains the limitations of the test and that he looks at the budgetary side. Like the tests he did on the Sealey lights and the way he utilises the Karcher patio cleaner.

White Details - definitely more showcasey type stuff, but some great tips in there too. 

Brian from Apex - sometimes his presenting style I dont like, but I appreciate the information. 

Chicago Auto Pros - some good stuff on there. Again, feels quite advertise-y but they also arent scared to say when something plain doesnt work like on the coating test. 

Pan can be entertaining - but everything is always the best ever. 

Every Day Detail is great - really like watching that stuff!

Ratarossa - not detailing, but its good fun to watch!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Paul Dalton is very good, I like his dry sense of humor. He mainly tests products and is very informative. Another interesting watch is OCD and I also like Joe Huntley. Plus all the other that have already been mentioned.


----------



## Taxboy

I quite enjoy Detailing and the Beast as well as the epic car show. Both are very much real world stuff

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

and this guy when i just want a cup of coffee and watch something amazingly neat

https://www.youtube.com/c/VermijlCarDetail/featured


----------



## noorth

I like miranda detailing too. Besides nearly every channel already mentioned. A few channels mentioned i haven't watched. 

Phil is pretty funny and i like his approach overall. No nonsense.

Detailing yoda has a few interesting videos has well, i only watched a few of them.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

muzzer said:


> And Flex tools


That's not necessarily a bad thing is it?


----------



## 2Buckets

The ones I watch the most,

Jon - Forensic Detailing Channel.
Sandro – Car Craft Auto Care.
Brian – Apex Detail.
Pan – occasionally.

I need to go and have a look at some of the others mentioned though.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Forensic detailing 
White Details 
Apex 
And Epic car show I'm really enjoying as he's an honest guy in the trade. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N

Woodsmoke said:


> I like forensic detailing,
> 
> Though his semi scientific testing is not at all...
> 
> For example the alkaline snow foam vs neutral, I know he tries to control the test via dilution ratios, but with PH based roughly on dilution ratio, he tests everything at BH 4% and for most people that works to be around 50% of the snow foam cannon(ish), where the other snow foam are meant to be about 1/10.. so this would generally mean he was testing at 5 times recommended dilution(Ish) for the neutral at dilution snow foam.
> We have no idea of the concentration of a product so controlling dilution ration means nothing, and its definitely going to have changed the PH of neutral snow foam so no matter the results(which I would generally agree with in this case) he hasn't actually tested what he wanted to at all because of this.
> 
> But his method stuff and how he talks about products, and his lsp test are good.


I agree there is sometimes flaws in his objective tests, but he deserves credit for at least doing objective tests and not just taking money to promote products like most other detailing channels. While his guides/advice is good I sometimes get impression he is trying to flog bilt hamber products and flex tools.

Apex detailing is another good one for advice/ product tests.

Dmitry's garage is good for objective lsp tests.


----------



## muzzer

SuperchargedLlama said:


> That's not necessarily a bad thing is it?


It's favouritism to be honest but if the guy is getting some sort of recompense to promote them, then fair play to him.
Is it a bad thing? Subjective but for me, it's promoting them over every other brand but see above.

I dont dislike him, his channel or his videos, it was and is just an observation


----------



## Scotty B

Autoshine Cars is a good watch for a more simple valet.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

muzzer said:


> It's favouritism to be honest but if the guy is getting some sort of recompense to promote them, then fair play to him.
> Is it a bad thing? Subjective but for me, it's promoting them over every other brand but see above.
> 
> I dont dislike him, his channel or his videos, it was and is just an observation


I can see where you're coming from. I see that he tries a lot of other tools so I find that good for comparison. I wonder if his budget leaning is why he doesn't go for Rupes?

That said, Flex defo did send him a bunch of stuff to test so I wonder if he got some bargains and gifts there, and fair play if he did.

A few people have mentioned the Epic Car Show channel. That's interesting as I just can't on with that, it feels over produced with weak content to me; all a bit "influencer" rather than professional. BUT, and we must remember this, there's different strokes for different folks and everyone is entitled to enjoy what they do.


----------



## muzzer

SuperchargedLlama said:


> we must remember this, there's different strokes for different folks and everyone is entitled to enjoy what they do.


Exactly and as i mentioned, i dont dislike him or his content, its just a bit advertisey for me sometimes.
But, if he is monetising his channel and making an income from it, then good luck to him.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Scotty B said:


> Autoshine Cars is a good watch for a more simple valet.


A lot of the cars he works on are in a terrible state and fair play to him he does a pretty good job. :detailer:


----------



## Walesy.

RandomlySet said:


> Glad to see at least one of you mentioned the DW YouTube channel :thumb:





WHIZZER said:


> Matt does some great videos - maybe start asking for ones you guys would like to see





greymda said:


> i like the DW youtube for their sense of humor. last time i watched something with shampoo(?) i had a good laugh.


I often see these as my go to, if I am unsure of anything. Few times I have DM'd Mat RS on Insta for a few pointers. Some was detailing and the other was a beer discussion to be fair.



muzzer said:


> And Flex tools





muzzer said:


> It's favouritism to be honest but if the guy is getting some sort of recompense to promote them, then fair play to him.
> Is it a bad thing? Subjective but for me, it's promoting them over every other brand but see above.
> 
> I dont dislike him, his channel or his videos, it was and is just an observation


This actually got right on my nipple ends with him, I gave his videos a go and tbh, I cant watch a full one. Flex this, flex that...I didnt think his review's re the Rupes Mille was impartial if I am honest and there was far too much talking. But its just my view, sure he is a decent guy and nothing personal at all...just dont like his videos and I am sure he would tell me not to watch them then LOL


----------



## ianrobbo1

FD fer me.
Well, I like the guy and the way he doesn't talk to you as if you are an Absolute Dillon, yes he "likes" Flex and B&H, but who doesn't??  ask yourself if you had the choice of any machine/product would you "go to" your favourite or jump from one to another as it's the best thing since the last best thing?? plus I want to know if his "other half" ever watches some of his videos if she does he's a brave man!!:doublesho


----------



## Carscope

Ammo NYC is the OG 

Chromatic detailing was the first ASMR channel, and I think still the best 

Obsessed garage for product specific videos 

The rag company do some good stuff 

The DW channel is good because it focuses a lot of attention on the UK market specifically. Also you can tell a good amount of time goes into the editing. 

Forensic is good too. 

To be honest kudos to anyone who picks up a camera and starts something, it’s more work than you think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

dont forget we have a youtube live on the new brand Avaofnorway pressure washers this wed 21st ... 7pm


----------



## Woodsmoke

JU5T1N said:


> I agree there is sometimes flaws in his objective tests, but he deserves credit for at least doing objective tests and not just taking money to promote products like most other detailing channels. While his guides/advice is good I sometimes get impression he is trying to flog bilt hamber products and flex tools.
> 
> Apex detailing is another good one for advice/ product tests.
> 
> Dmitry's garage is good for objective lsp tests.


That's why i said i like him, just some of his tests are not as scientific as he likes to make out so take the results with a pinch of salt and consider how he is testing.

I really like Dmitry's garage LSP tests too, they are so wonderfully consistent you can make a reasonable judgment based on them.


----------



## washingitagain

Did no-one mention Car Cleaning Guru. He's a legend!


----------



## greymda

washingitagain said:


> Did no-one mention Car Cleaning Guru. He's a legend!


damn... YES!


----------



## Soul boy 68

washingitagain said:


> Did no-one mention Car Cleaning Guru. He's a legend!


I forgot all about to mention him, he is a legend :detailer:


----------



## Dipesh

Sandro, every day detailing and Harper's. Forensic is a good watch but sometimes they take ages to get to the point or are too long.

Some irritate me chronic. Chill out, it's just cleaning a car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

As mentioned in here, Paul Dolden details and car cleaning guru are excellent and quite light hearted. I like Speccy Mcsporran's content as well 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I was a big fan of AM Details channel but they moved away from the weekly vids as the business expanded. It’s a pity as their early stuff is what got me into watching YouTube.


----------



## Alan W

Don't forget our very own Kelly Harris and KDSKeltecTV - a master craftsman for sure. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Justbaldchris

All the above as well as Heather from Auto Care HQ, Martin from OCD, Dave from Detailing and the Beast and Specky McSporan


----------



## greymda

Paaaaan the Orginizer lol


----------



## Soul boy 68

greymda said:


> Paaaaan the Orginizer lol


:lol: You are having a laugh :lol:


----------



## Kam09

Jim white - white details 
best in the uk all day long imo 
Even takes time out to reply to any questions


----------



## Kadir

Another vote for Jim White of White Details. Absolutely mega.


----------



## Chino

greymda said:


> Paaaaan the Orginizer lol


Pan the advertiser lol


----------



## A&J

Pan the advertiser

Honest and sincere reviews


----------



## JU5T1N

A&J said:


> Pan the advertiser
> 
> Honest and sincere reviews


All for the low price of $16,000.


----------



## huvo

Surprised Mike Phillips hasn't got a mention on here yet.


----------



## Soul boy 68

huvo said:


> Surprised Mike Phillips hasn't got a mention on here yet.


Another legend :thumb:


----------



## Rappy

huvo said:


> Surprised Mike Phillips hasn't got a mention on here yet.


And Kevin Brown :thumb:

Long before You Tube. Both Mike & Kevin's advice on detailing forums was gold and still is.

Mike moved from Megs to AutoGeek. And I think Kevin now goes by the name of Buff Daddy.

Both detailing legends, thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## VWT6

Jon @ Forensic for me. 
I like his delivery, and the way he has his set up in his garage. It just feels 'normal', which inspires confidence for people like me who are learning the ropes. 
No nonsense, without the 'laboratory' feel. Thats what i need right now!

I'll be looking over the other recommendations though.


----------



## noorth

I have to checkout white details, i have never watched it.


----------



## bellguy

I see Brian from Apex detail on his latest video is talking about himself being called out, he really doesn't explain it so no idea, didn't know someone had taken a poke at him.
I wonder how good his own products are, would be good to see an outsider test them to get an unbiased report, but seeing how he is I would suspect his products will do what he says they do.


----------



## noorth

bellguy said:


> I see Brian from Apex detail on his latest video is talking about himself being called out, he really doesn't explain it so no idea, didn't know someone had taken a poke at him.
> I wonder how good his own products are, would be good to see an outsider test them to get an unbiased report, but seeing how he is I would suspect his products will do what he says they do.


Its the fallout over the scotthd and pan drama. I'm not totally up to speed on what was said.

Personally, i believe his products will be solid. Nothing game changing. I might of went with his coating just because i have learn a lot of stuff from his videos. But i already have one bought. It is pricey though and the one i have Nv Car Care Nova Evo, is also a premium coating. Its cheaper then Brian's coating however but i believe you get 50ml instead of the 30ml i bought.


----------



## Rappy

bellguy said:


> I see Brian from Apex detail on his latest video is talking about himself being called out, he really doesn't explain it so no idea, didn't know someone had taken a poke at him.
> I wonder how good his own products are, would be good to see an outsider test them to get an unbiased report, but seeing how he is I would suspect his products will do what he says they do.


He shot a video reviewing his products.

But due to someone flagging it was cut & edited & Brian was wearing different clothes it got pulled. Basically saying his video was fake & stagged.

Brian did explain in his video, that he had to stop & start the video due to people coming in the shop & not managing to do it all in one take.

One take to follow.....

Hope that helps Bellguy :thumb:


----------



## Rappy

noorth said:


> Its the fallout over the scotthd and pan drama. I'm not totally up to speed on what was said.
> 
> Personally, i believe his products will be solid. Nothing game changing. I might of went with his coating just because i have learn a lot of stuff from his videos. But i already have one bought. It is pricey though and the one i have Nv Car Care Nova Evo, is also a premium coating. Its cheaper then Brian's coating however but i believe you get 50ml instead of the 30ml i bought.


Hope my reply helps :thumb:


----------



## JU5T1N

Rappy said:


> He shot a video reviewing his products.
> 
> But due to someone flagging it was cut & edited & Brian was wearing different clothes it got pulled. Basically saying his video was fake & stagged.
> 
> Brian did explain in his video, that he had to stop & start the video due to people coming in the shop & not managing to do it all in one take.
> 
> One take to follow.....
> 
> Hope that helps Bellguy :thumb:


I thought it was more the fact he was reviewing his own product giving it a glowing review, the response is just odd not really addressing the fact his reviewing his own product but more like his ability was questioned.


----------



## noorth

Rappy said:


> He shot a video reviewing his products.
> 
> But due to someone flagging it was cut & edited & Brian was wearing different clothes it got pulled. Basically saying his video was fake & stagged.
> 
> Brian did explain in his video, that he had to stop & start the video due to people coming in the shop & not managing to do it all in one take.
> 
> One take to follow.....
> 
> Hope that helps Bellguy :thumb:


He's also referring to the pan/scotthd drama near the end. :thumb:

I think. :lol:


----------



## Teamleader 21

Just watched Pan guy getting his new Porsche at the dealership, lovely car and boy was he excited.


----------



## JU5T1N

:lol: I saw that aswell, so thats what he spent the money that he is being paid to do them totally unbiased reviews on.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

I think Larry at Ammo NYC is great to watch, his enthusiasm is so infectious he really makes me look forward to my next job, I don't always agree with his advice/methods but 95% of it is good. Jon at Forensic is probably the most helpful in terms of deciding on what products to get. Really don't care for Pan, he reminds me of Yogi bear.


----------



## Fordbunny

Jim White, Paul Dolden, etc etc but nobody has mentioned RAD Garage? Great guy and super home garage set up!


----------



## Deje

Teamleader 21 said:


> Just watched Pan guy getting his new Porsche at the dealership, lovely car and boy was he excited.


Well, he can afford it, he apparently charges $ 10,000- $ 16,000 for his "unbiased" reviews.


----------



## JU5T1N

We definitely need a stickied pan mocking thread :lol: .


----------



## noddy r32

Deje said:


> Well, he can afford it, he apparently charges $ 10,000- $ 16,000 for his "unbiased" reviews.


Unbiased it seams to me all the products he test are great , THE NEXT BIG THING , now I wonder why :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

No-one on here watch the Detailing World channel?


----------



## Rappy

RandomlySet said:


> No-one on here watch the Detailing World channel?


Matt, you are on my subscribed list :thumb: not a fan of the Lake Country polisher you posted on You Tube earlier today.

As mentioned on your Detailing World Channel. Not all of us do social media 

You Tube & Detailing World is as far as I go on social media.

I would suggest starting a thread on here.

What would the DW community like to see you review etc..


----------



## roscopervis

RandomlySet said:


> No-one on here watch the Detailing World channel?


Yes, I watch it. Liked the Labocosmetica shower joke!


----------



## Eddmeister

White details and Ammo are the easiest to watch no coincidence they are the two most professionally packaged though

Autoshine is decent for what it is

Forensic detailing is ok in parts gets a bit too long sometimes though

Cannot bear car cleaning gurus accent and delivery though lol


----------



## vwbloke

When I started to get back into detailing I stumbled across Jon's Forensic detailing channel and watched a load of his videos. Off the back of his test results and recommendations I bought loads of products and have been disappointed by none. That's more than good enough for me.


----------



## leeandfay

I think it's very subjective to the style and content application but for me personally :-

DW channel - I like Matt and remember meeting him when he came to see me at Stafford Audi over 10 years ago lol (Remember that Matt?) His style is good and comes across very well !

Jon at Forensic - I just like the bloke

Jim White - Production value and skill level - NICE

Larry Ammo - Just like him and his skills

Epic Car Show - Dave - Funny and levels it down especially to valeters Great watch

Detailing and the Beast - Dave is a top bloke and I like his style - Great merch too !

Pan - Gets flak for positive reviews but I like him

Paul Dolden - Very funny (to me) and down to earth creator

TBD - Luke is a nice guy simple and I like his vids

Obsessed Garage - Matt is marmite to a lot of people but i find myself lost in his long videos (In a good way)

So many more but I'm tired so will jump back in later lol


----------



## Lexus-is250

Really enjoying epic car show. Totally different perspective and more of a real world on the job review. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin

Lexus-is250 said:


> Really enjoying epic car show. Totally different perspective and more of a real world on the job review.


My mate showed me some of his stuff a few months back and I quite like him. One thing I didn't like was his very apparent sponsorship with Yum Detailing. He was really pushing them very hard for a couple of videos and I stopped watching for a bit. I enjoy his videos though and he has a very likeable personality.


----------



## Taxboy

Saladin said:


> My mate showed me some of his stuff a few months back and I quite like him. One thing I didn't like was his very apparent sponsorship with Yum Detailing. He was really pushing them very hard for a couple of videos and I stopped watching for a bit. I enjoy his videos though and he has a very likeable personality.


I was of a similar mind but the more recent videos are quite entertaining especially the Poundland one

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

leeandfay said:


> DW channel - I like Matt and remember meeting him when he came to see me at Stafford Audi over 10 years ago lol (Remember that Matt?) His style is good and comes across very well !


Yup, I remember that, was thinking about that the other day actually :lol:


----------

